# Ruger M77 Mark II 7MM



## harropk (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the opportunity to purchase a Ruger M77 Mark II 7MM for $400. It has a bushnell scope on it and is the stainless steel synthetic stock and barell. It has only been used for one season...Would I be stupid to pass this up? I need some advice.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Its stupid to pass up any gun offered to you. 

Seems like a pretty good price to me.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

those are really nice guns.BUY IT WHILE YOU CAN .THERE GREAT.


----------



## harropk (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the responses...keep 'em coming. I think I am going to pick it up today, then hide it from my wife tonight... It is a guy thing, she wouldn't understand!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Never could figure the "hide it from my wife" crowd. Rescipe for disaster methinks.


----------



## harropk (Sep 13, 2007)

It was a joke...sort of. If anyone is interested in a Zeiss 65mm spotting scope let me know.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

harropk said:


> It was a joke...sort of. If anyone is interested in a Zeiss 65mm spotting scope let me know.


Price? Variable or fixed, straight or angled body? Age? Location?

Interrested.


----------



## harropk (Sep 13, 2007)

bought it last year, pulled it out once during the hunt...Perfect condition...straight variable...location is Salt Lake City. Bought it at Cabellas for $1,649.99...would part with it for $1400+ shipping

Like I said...It is virtually Brand NEW


----------

